# im scared



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry for my bad english but im scared as hell 2 hours ago a head a verry heavy atack of dp and thought i would die i got dp for 9 weeks now and i dont know how i got to handle it.
I thought i was dying or going crazy.
I search the whole internet to see iff there are other people with the same stupid disease.
Now i get medication efexor but i doesnt do anything about it and i have dp daily :-(
Can someone help my and tell me what to do when it started?
I don't have counseling yet and im afraid to go outside only to visited a supermarket but that is all i can do :-(
it is like i cant feel my body my hands or my arms verry scary or somethimes im scared that my spirit will leave my body iff you know what i mean?
how do you handle this guys?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi!
Welcome to the site. 

Try to stay calm.
If there's something that will distract you that's good.
DP is bad but it's not going to turn into something worse.
It would probably help if you could do the things you would be doing if you weren't dealing with this. At least as much as that's possible.


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

i try to but i avoid going outside and shop or visting relatives or friends  
tonight it was so worse i was so afraid i didnt know what to do anymore and hoped that the feeling goes away but it stayed for almost a houre i was so scared and cried because i thought i was dying,i know it sounds so stupid also i thought my spirit was leaving my body do you recognize this?


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

It doesn't sound stupid and you're not going crazy. It's going to be very, very hard to get used to at first, but you're going to get through all this. Just try doing something with your hand and something that keeps your mind busy. Try not to think about it. Don't let the DP/DR think it's impressed you or caught it's attention that will only make it worse. Fear fuels this sensation. Don't stop leaving the house. Don't let it take over your life. I know it's very hard. But, just keep trying until you can build the strength and courage to do it.


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

most off the time i play a game but im scared to go outside well daily i have to go to the supermarket but there is always someone with me what can i do when im outside to not paying attention to dp?


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

That's what I've been having trouble with. Walking seems to make it worse for some reason and there's a lot of moments where nothing is going on. When I have to wait for a bus I find myself pacing trying to control my thoughts. I have a really, really hard time outside. After one or two hours I start feeling really weak, lightheaded and faint. Start thinking that this is where I'm going to die. It's not fun. My advice, at first, is to plan out everything you're going to do in town or outside and do it as quickly as possible. At least you're getting out, you know? Eventually, you'll become more and more used to the outdoors, again.

You might be associating the outdoors with something that upsets you, and you're avoiding it so it doesn't happen, again. For a couple weeks I did not leave the house because I had a massive DP/DR/Panic Attack outside and didn't know what was happening. So, I avoided the outdoors like that's what caused it. It also happened in the shower and kitchen, so I started avoiding those places, too. But, I told myself, "Fuck that, I'm being pushed further and further towards being bed-ridden." and just kept that thought in my head and tried to live, normally.


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

wow really so how are you doing right now then?
This feeling sucks!
i only leave the house when i have to go to the supermarket and thats it.
im to scared to go outside and the last time i really went to a supermarket was 10 weeks ago :-(
at the 3th of oct i finally get professional help


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm not going to lie, I still feel really shitty. I pretty much only leave the house when I had to. But, four or five weeks ago I wouldn't even get out of bed. Now, I'm up and about in the house and try as much as I can to go out, even if it is just a few minutes at a time.


----------



## twitchingbird (Aug 1, 2007)

I like walking outside when it starts happening to me. My counselor says thats a bad idea though because I often forget where I am or how to get back and I get really lost. Waking up and not knowing where I am can sometimes trigger it again. So yeah. 
I wish you luck with getting professional help and I congratulate you. It can be hard to, not only admit you need help, but overcome the fear of being diagnosed as crazy. I was worried about that, but apparently thinking you're crazy is a symptom. Update me on how it goes ok? ^_^


----------



## missduivel (Sep 11, 2007)

i will lol


----------

